# freebsd-update and/or make buildworld installworld



## jimbobmcgee (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE server, installed from ISO/CD media, which I have been keeping up to date with `freebsd-update fetch install`.

However, I have recently been looking at jails, following the handbook, doing the `make buildworld installworld` dance.  I'm not using ezjail yet, because I want to learn about the process first.

However, prior to this, I used svnlite to 'update' my /usr/src directory (from the the /base/release/10.0.0 branch).

I _then_ read that is not wise to combine both freebsd-update and svn update within a running system.

So now I wonder two things:

Have I hosed my server install in some as-yet undiscovered way, by mixing up the update methods?


What should one do instead to create a jail, when running a system based on a media install and freebsd-update?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2014)

1. No, probably not.  By checking out release, you didn't get any new code, though.  releng is the branch that gets security updates.  stable gets that plus new features and development.
2. ezjail supports using binary updates.  So you can use freebsd-update(8) on the host and jails.


----------



## Deever (Nov 19, 2014)

You could just extract ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/10.0-RELEASE/base.txz (and perhaps other components) to the jail's root directory and use `freebsd-update -b /jail/dir` to keep it up to date. I've never (needed to) use tools like ezjail.


----------



## jimbobmcgee (Nov 24, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> 1. No, probably not.  By checking out release, you didn't get any new code, though.  releng is the branch that gets security updates.  stable gets that plus new features and development.



Thanks, good to know.

As an alternative/middle ground, is `make buildworld && make installworld DESTDIR=/jails/foo` safe enough for a host that is maintained with freebsd-update(8)?

The freebsd-update(8) appears to update the files in /usr/src happily enough, so I suppose this would work -- it's just that the jail would run the unpatched version until I reinstalled the world from the host and ran mergemaster(8)?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't understand the appeal of doing that, but it would probably work.


----------



## jimbobmcgee (Nov 25, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> I don't understand the appeal of doing that, but it would probably work.


Purely a learning exercise -- just wanted to better understand the process before I abstract it away behind a tool that does it for me.



Deever said:


> You could just extract ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/10.0-RELEASE/base.txz (and perhaps other components) to the jail's root directory and use `freebsd-update -b /jail/dir` to keep it up to date. I've never (needed to) use tools like ezjail.


This might be the most straight-forward way.  Thanks.


----------

